# Shine bright little Star



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am in tears when I type this. I cannot believe it 

Little star was less than two weeks old and has unexpectidly passed away :crying:

He/she will always be remembered in our hearts 

Shine bright little star. Have fun at the bridge and say hi to all our other babies lost x 

Mummy Gill will be with you again one day. Wait for her x 

So sorry for your loss TDM :crying: xxx 

XX hugs XX


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Sarah. Star you only got to stay for less than two weeks but I hope you always felt warm and had a full tummy and felt loved. Whatever the reason you had to leave so soon I hope it was peaceful and you didnt feel any pain in the end, have fun little one, hope you like the name youve been given, you needed a name so you werent just baby mouse xx.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rip Little Star :crying: xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks Sarah. Star you only got to stay for less than two weeks but I hope you always felt warm and had a full tummy and felt loved. Whatever the reason you had to leave so soon I hope it was peaceful and you didnt feel any pain in the end, have fun little one, hope you like the name youve been given, you needed a name so you werent just baby mouse xx.


I'm so sorry for your loss if you need aa chat you know where I am.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww what a shame 

squeak free little shiny Star x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

R.I.P little star

-x-


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Run free at the brifge little star, your mummy enjoyed every day f your short life with you and you'll meet again. x x x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry tdm :crying:

Run free at the bridge little star


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankyou everyone I know we didnt get to know her properly but it feels right that she got a name and was remembered.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

rip little star xx


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP little star  poor mousey i dont know what happened but i hope it was peaceful and pain free little one  thoughts are with you Gill.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Little Star.
Run free ar Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well how do I explain this, I will ask a mod to move this thread to rodents or something as it isnt really appropriate now but Star is back, I swear I tore that cage apart yesterday, destroyed the nest and took absolutely everything out and yet tonight I have counted a hundred times, there are 5 babies, she is back, I think this is a first announcing the death of a pet then she returns, Im totally flabergasted I swear she just wasnt there yesterday.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

well thats fab if she is there maybe she was hiding well and you missed her. ahh bless a nicer ending to a story. this little star wanted to shine bright. x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Sullivan, I seriously still have no idea where she was hiding though.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks Sullivan, I seriously still have no idea where she was hiding though.


She hid well didn't she.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> That is amazing!


I can cope with the embarrasment of loosing a pet because Im just so glad shes back:blush:, I really couldnt belive my eyes when I counted them last night and she was in there again.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read this thread:huh: That's fantastic you have your little Star back


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> ahh he is so tiny, i know you had the right name for him, now hes a star in heaven shining bright in his new life
> shine bright little star heavens angels are watching over him
> rip sweet star xxx


Not just yet


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im glad that he has not gone to the bridge, hes definatly a little star thats good news, 
its nice to hear that at least hes got is earthly life back
hes such a sweet little mouse nd full of tricks
nice to hear that hes ok
wendy517


----------

